# paleta



## Argótide

Antes de que se olvide el compañero Namarne:



Namarne said:


> _Esta mañana han venido los *paletas *a casa. _



Recuerdo bien haberme encontrado esta palabra en un blog catalán.  La entrada decía algo así:
_"Lo único que encontré fue trabajo de *paleta*".
_
Inmediatamente le pregunté a mi amigo madrileño si conocía este término y me dijo que no, que tal vez se trataba de un término catalán. Buscando en internet no logré aclarar el sentido del palabro. Lo curioso es que yo conozco un término muy usado en Uruguay (y probablemente también en la Argentina... esos dos países lo comparten casi todo) que es precisamente "de paleta", o sea una locución adverbial. Así que no sabía si el catalán que escribió la oración de arriba había escrito esta locución, o si se trataba solamente de una casualidad y en realidad "paleta" era un sustantivo.

Ahora lo que quisiera saber es su extensión. ¿Se usa solamente en Cataluña o lo conocen en otras regiones españolas?

chao.


----------



## Babutxi

Hola Argótide, 
para mí, el uso de paleta es muy común y así lo es en toda Catalunya, sin embargo me dijeron que fuera de los países catalanes no se emplea dicho término.

saludos


----------



## manolo-

Por Galicia nunca lo he escuchado.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Por aquí por Madrid, no me suena haberlo oído, aunque nunca se sabe.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Babutxi

Y si os digo la verdad, ni tan siquiera sé como se dice en el resto de España - ¿obrero?  ¡Y eso ocurre con muchísimas palabras! Viva la diversidad linguística ibérica! jajaja

saludos


----------



## bb008

Hola:

¿Ustedes están hablando que "Paletas o Paleta" son los obreros que trabajan la construcción, pintura, frizan, arreglan paredes, etc. etc.? ...

En Venezuela son "obreros de la construcción" "albañiles"... por favor me pueden aclarar está duda. Gracias


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Argótide, gracias por el hilo (yo casi lo había dicho en broma, porque se me subieron los colores cuando, por las respuestas de las compañeras madrileñas, me di cuenta de que había incurrido en una catalanada mayúscula.) 
Pero en fin, creo que sí, que en el resto de España se emplea *albañil*. 
(Ya abriré otro hilo para *lampista*,  que en Cataluña es una persona que hace de *fontanero y* de *electricista* a la vez. O se puede aprovechar este mismo...) 
¡Saludos!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lo más parecido que he oído es "paletero", que es el que vende paletas (de helado). 

Paletoso es alguien a quien le gusta llamar la atención sobre sí mismo, haciendo "paletadas". 

Y ya mejor no paleteo y me despido...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

De acuerdo con Namarne: *paleta* es el equivalente catalán de *albañil,* pero es de uso común *en el castellano* de Cataluña. De hecho, por aquí nadie dice *albañil*, ni los que no hablan ni una palabra de catalán. Lo mismo con *lampista*, como decía Namarne. Yo las palabras *albañil* y *fontanero* las aprendí con el tiempo...

Ya he dicho muchas veces en este foro que el castellano que hablamos aquí es muy particular, teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una tierra con dos lenguas que conviven. Otros catalanismos muy típicos de "nuestro" castellano serían *plegar* para decir _salir del trabajo_ ("Plego a las seis") o *rachola* para azulejo.

Yo que me dedico a temas de lengua procuro no hablar así, pero, vaya, es lo que se oye...


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Nosotros decimos electricista, plomero, (casi nunca decimos o se dice fontanero), para el arreglo de cañerías, reparación de grifos, etc... y los Albañiles (Paletas para ustedes).


----------



## lamartus

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Por aquí por Madrid, no me suena haberlo oído, aunque nunca se sabe.



Es como se les llama en la obra. Yo sí lo he oído: los paletas, los chispas, los yesaires, los brochas, etc. Yo lo llamaría: jerga profesional .

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

lamartus said:


> Es como se les llama en la obra. Yo sí lo he oído: los paletas, los chispas, los yesaires, los brochas, etc. Yo lo llamaría: jerga profesional .
> 
> Saludos.


 

Nosotros decimos "Pintor de Brocha Gorda"...


----------



## lamartus

bb008 said:


> Nosotros decimos "Pintor de Brocha Gorda"...



Nosotros también. Pero en la obra siempre tienden a acortar los nombres y a apodar como bien gustan ¡Son un caso!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

lamartus said:


> Es como se les llama en la obra. Yo sí lo he oído: los paletas, los chispas, los yesaires, los brochas, etc. Yo lo llamaría: jerga profesional .
> 
> Saludos.


 
¿Los yesaires son los yeseros?


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Los yesaires son los yeseros?



Sí, se escucha pocas veces pero se escucha.

Me soplaron que los chispas, a veces, también son los litris . También hay _llaveros _y _traidores _("Niñoooo, traeme esto"), aunque no es exclusivo de la construcción. ¡Menudo mundo el de los oficios!

Saludos a todos.


----------



## krolaina

lamartus said:


> Es como se les llama en la obra. Yo sí lo he oído: los paletas, los chispas, los yesaires, los brochas, etc. Yo lo llamaría: jerga profesional .
> 
> Saludos.


 
No puedo estar más de acuerdo...,lo que tiene el barrio...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Y un comentario: el *paleta* del castellano de aquí no viene de *paleto* ni mucho menos, sino de la *pala* de la que se sirven los albañiles para colocar el cemento entre los ladrillos (por cierto, los *ladrillos*, aquí son "*tochanas*").


----------



## alexacohen

krolaina said:


> No puedo estar más de acuerdo...,lo que tiene el barrio...


 
Pues el barrio llega hasta el Albayzín, Krolaina, porque por Granada también se les llama "paletas" a los albañiles.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

alexacohen said:


> por Granada también se les llama "paletas" a los albañiles.


 
¿Qué? No me lo puedo creer, sister: ¿en serio? Estoy aluciando. Voy a abrir un hilo en el foro de catalán: siempre había pensado que era una palabra de aquí...


----------



## Namarne

¡Esto es un notición! Gracias, alexacohen, ¡viva Graná!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Namarne said:


> ¡Esto es un notición! Gracias, alexacohen, ¡viva Graná!


 
Sí lo es, Namarne. Acabo de abrir un hilo en el foro de catalán, a ver qué nos dicen: AGranadaHiHaPaletes.

Veo que en Argentina existe el "media paleta", que al parecer sería un *manobra* de aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## chics

Eso, quería aclarar que un *paleta* es un profesional cualificado y con un cierto estatus, es un *albañil* y no cualquier obrero de la construcción. 
La categoría inferior es un *manobra*, que corresponde a un peón de la construcción ("especialidad albañilería", aclaro), un aprendiz de albañil, etc. Antes un *medio paleta* era un grado intermedio... ahora ni paletas de verdad hay.

Aquí es vocabulario estándar y no jerga profesional como _chispas _(electricista).


----------



## mirx

chics said:


> Eso, quería aclarar que un *paleta* es un profesional cualificado y con un cierto estatus, es un *albañil* y no cualquier obrero de la construcción.
> La categoría inferior es un *manobra*, que corresponde a un peón de la construcción ("especialidad albañilería", aclaro), un aprendiz de albañil, etc. Antes un *medio paleta* era un grado intermedio... ahora ni paletas de verdad hay.
> 
> Aquí es vocabulario estándar y no jerga profesional como _chispas _(electricista).


 
Ya.

En México son: Ma*í*stro (paleta) y chalán (manobra).

Y ¿Llamáis paletas también a las de caramelo o a los helados? ¿Y que de los rejones de madera para estibar sacos u otra mercancía?


----------



## belén

Hola Mirx:
A la paleta de helado en España la llamamos polo. La de caramelo es la piruleta. 
Saludos
Belén


----------



## Domtom

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> De acuerdo con Namarne: *paleta* es el equivalente catalán de *albañil,* pero es de uso común *en el castellano* de Cataluña. De hecho, por aquí nadie dice *albañil*, ni los que no hablan ni una palabra de catalán. Lo mismo con *lampista*, como decía Namarne. Yo las palabras *albañil* y *fontanero* las aprendí con el tiempo...
> 
> Ya he dicho muchas veces en este foro que el castellano que hablamos aquí es muy particular, teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una tierra con dos lenguas que conviven. Otros catalanismos muy típicos de "nuestro" castellano serían *plegar* para decir _salir del trabajo_ ("Plego a las seis") o *rachola* para azulejo.
> 
> Yo que me dedico a temas de lengua procuro no hablar así, pero, vaya, es lo que se oye...


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con TraductoraPoble Sec, en todo lo que dice. Ya yo mismo lo dije en una ocasión, entre los primeros hilos que abrí, en el foro Francés-Español, lo del paleta.


----------



## HUMBERT0

mirx said:


> Ya.
> 
> En México son: Ma*í*stro (paleta) y chalán (manobra).
> 
> Y ¿Llamáis paletas también a las de caramelo o a los helados? ¿Y que de los rejones de madera para estibar sacos u otra mercancía?


Si, es el chalán y el Maistro (pero el acento lo pronunciamos en la a y sin separar el ai, Mais-tro, digo yo). 
Y a la paleta le llaman cuchara. Se puede decir que un albañil es un maistro de la cuchara.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Si *Belén* o *Chics* sacan la cabeza por aquí (la baleáricas del foro), me pregunto si nos pueden decir si cuando los _illencs_ (isleños) hablan castellano también dicen *paleta* en vez de *albañil* o si ésta es una palabra al cien por cien peninsular.


----------



## belén

Hola:
No lo he oído en Mallorca, lo de paleta lo aprendí en Cataluña. 
Saludos,


----------



## Argónida

lamartus said:


> Es como se les llama en la obra. Yo sí lo he oído: los paletas, los chispas, los yesaires, los brochas, etc. Yo lo llamaría: jerga profesional .
> 
> Saludos.


 
Por aquí es exactamente igual: paletas, chispas, yesaires, brochas... Y ferrallistas, que ya salió también en otro hilo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Argónida said:


> Por aquí es exactamente igual: paletas, chispas, yesaires, brochas... Y ferrallistas, que ya salió también en otro hilo.


 
O sea que entiendo que *paleta* se usa en toda Andalucía, de acuerdo con lo que comentan Alexa y Argónida. Me pregunto si en vuestra región la palabra se utiliza más que *albañil* (como sucede aquí, que _albañil_ apenas se oye) o si la frecuencia de uso es más o menos igual.

Un saludo desde una Barcelona sin sol...


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Si *Belén* o *Chics* sacan la cabeza por aquí (la baleáricas del foro), me pregunto si nos pueden decir si cuando los _illencs_ (isleños) hablan castellano también dicen *paleta* en vez de *albañil* o si ésta es una palabra al cien por cien peninsular.


Buenos días ¡con sol tras casi cuatro semanas de lluvia!
No sé.  No sabría decírtelo, TPS, en menorquín (catalán) seguro que sí, por supuesto. En castellano, y tras la respuesta de Belén, dudo...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

O sea que es muy probable que en Menorca (como dice Belén de Mallorca) los *albañiles* sigan llamándose *albañiles* cuando se habla en castellano...

OK, gracias, chicas.


----------



## alexacohen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> O sea que entiendo que *paleta* se usa en toda Andalucía, de acuerdo con lo que comentan Alexa y Argónida. Me pregunto si en vuestra región la palabra se utiliza más que *albañil* (como sucede aquí, que _albañil_ apenas se oye) o si la frecuencia de uso es más o menos igual.
> 
> Un saludo desde una Barcelona sin sol...


 
Hola sis,

Yo siempre he oído paleta en Granada y Almería. Lo de albañil no me sonó nunca hasta que aparecí por Galicia.
De hecho pensé que era cosa de andaluces, "ná má" . 
Pero lo de personal cualificado, como dice Chics, puede que sí y puede que no. También puede estar cualificado para chapuzas.


----------



## Argónida

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> O sea que entiendo que *paleta* se usa en toda Andalucía, de acuerdo con lo que comentan Alexa y Argónida. Me pregunto si en vuestra región la palabra se utiliza más que *albañil* (como sucede aquí, que _albañil_ apenas se oye) o si la frecuencia de uso es más o menos igual.
> 
> Un saludo desde una Barcelona sin sol...


 
Bueno, por aquí albañil también es habitual. Lo de paleta, chispas, etc. yo se lo he oído más a la gente de la obra. Como decía Lamartus, es su jerga particular aunque todo el mundo la entienda. La gente ajena al mundo de la construcción yo diría que generalmente dice albañil.


----------



## lamartus

Argónida said:


> La gente ajena al mundo de la construcción yo diría que generalmente dice albañil.



Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## chics

Tal vez entonces es propio de Granada y Almería, no de todo el sur...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Tal vez entonces es propio de Granada y Almería, no de todo el sur...


 
Yo intuyo que debe ser más lo que dicen Lamartus y Argónida, Chics; es decir, que *paleta* es una palabra propia de la jerga de la construcción, en cambio, *albañil* es la estándar; mientras que aquí en Cataluña *paleta* es la palabra que casi todo el mundo utiliza (¿el 90% de la población?)

Saludos desde una Barcelona hoy con solete


----------

